# Dish 508 - AKA "A Bug's Life"



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I simply cannot believe how buggy these damn PVRs are. For the most part, the thing works as it is supposed to. However, I've learned not to touch it while it is recording. Last night, it was recording Law & Order (forturnately a reaeat). I saw a commercial for the upcoming Hunter movie and went to the guide to set up a timer. I find Hunter, press the select key and up pops "Recording Stopped". I also find if I just browse the guide while recording, if I press "Cancel" to close the guide, the recording stops. It usually leaves me locked up and I have to reboot it. Once rebooted, the machine wants to continue the recording. I then repeat the same exact steps to make the problem happen again and guess what....it doesn't happen after the reboot. Thank goodness I have a SA Tivo hooked up to cable. The shows I really want to see are programmed just in case the 508 screws up. I don't miss the shows the get moved around or the special double features ( ie 2 hours of The Practice on Monday). Honest to god, I haven't unplugged Tivo due to a software issue, in the 2+ years I've owned it. It has never missed a recording, locked up on me, or otherwise screwed with my life. Why can't the same be true for the less functional 508?


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

Because DISH has never needed to produce a quality product,"close enough" is good enough it still sells.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

I don't doubt you've had trouble, but I've had a 508 since last September. I've never experienced the trouble you mention.

I've had two periods that lasted a few hours (max)where my 508 just went all wonky (one was during the outage a few months back - not sure what the caused the other). In each case, a couple of resets (or pulling the plug) followed by a check switch fixed the problem.

In my case, I don't think two minor cases over 8 months points to buggy gear... but given the number of reports of problems, I must be lucky... (knocking on wood)

-Scott


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

I, too have lots of trouble if I try to browse and set recordings while a show is recording. Several times mine has just reset itself. It does resume recording when it comes back up though. FWIW, I do reset mine at least weekly but it still does a reset by itself if I push it too hard.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Scott, 

Do you go through the guide while the unit is recording? Do you reset the unit on a regular or semi-regular basis?


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

Yes, I frequently go throught the guide and set timers while a recording is in progress. Never had the specific problem you mention, but sometimes the screen draws slowly or incorrectly when getting into timer settings if it's recording. It has never stopped or reset itself, though.

I power off the 508 each morning when I leave the house, since I'm less likely to watch TV for the 10+ hours I'm away each day than I am to watch in the middle of the night. 

I also do reset it every week or so... something I got into the habit of doing with computers and servers... it seemed applicable with a PVR, too.

I'll count my blessings (knock wood again) with regard to my 508's performance... seems I've been rather lucky.

-Scott


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

I've had a PVR508 for about 5 weeks now, and for the most part I love it. I've been selling electronics for about 10 years, so I think I have a fairly good idea of how things work. The problems with the unit freezing up during recording and looking through the guide has been a problem for me also. And as time has gone by, i have been having to reset the box more and more. in fact, yesterday, i had to reset it 3 times! Aaaargh! One other problem that i'd like to throw out to y'all is that when i am watching recorded material, the color saturation seems to pulse (the colors become more and then less intense, cycling about every 2 seconds). it looks like someone blushes, then goes back to normal, then blushes again... anyone else have this prob? by the way, i have this box hooked to 2 tvs, one with coax, the other through s-video, and it happens on both.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

For the first time tonight I had the "guide" issue on my 501.

I noticed the 501 red light was on and I turned on the TV. 
The 501 was in the guide with the PIP on. I hit cancel to go full screen. It said the recording had stopped. I tried quickly to hit record again. It said I had a conflict. I cleared the conflict and started recording again.

But I was to late and the last five minutes of the season finale of ED was gone!

My wife and kids are not speaking to me tonight. 

Thanks Dish!


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I avoid setrting timers during recordings, this helps a lot. Along with my UPS, and plenty of patience.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2003)

I didn't knock wood hard enough... after 8 months of nearly flawless performance, my 508 up and died on me this weekend. 

Suddenly, it can't maintain satellite lock... and I know it's not a wiring, LOS or switch problem. Hooked up an old non-PVR receiver on the same outlet and it locks perfectly. From the troubleshooting I've done, it seems that the 508 is having trouble controlling the switch... though the switch is fine.

Dish is sending me a replacement... hope I don't have the timer problems you guys have had on this one... 

I'll be buying Dish's extended warranty when my original warranty runs out... no question there.

-Scott


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 19, 2002)

I have been having some problems with my 508 too... Bad recordings, 7-8 second channel tune in times, and reboots when I use the guide button. So emailed Charile Ergen & Michael Schwimmer. They forwarded my concerns to this person:

Stephen Bartlett 
Software Engineering Manager, Set-top Development
Echostar Technologies Corporation
[email protected]

I worked with him and his assistants to do a momory dump to echostar so they can take a look at my problems. Later tonight they are having me do a full HD diagnostic to see if there are any serious issue with my HD.

If any of you would like to know how to test your HD (it takes about 2 hours) do the following.

Goto: Menu
Goto: System Set Up
Goto: Diagnostics

In the diagnostic screen.. make sure that "cancel" is highlighted...
Then hit the info button...
In the next screen... Hit Browse then Theme
In a few seconds a screen with a bunch of numbers will come up...
To start the test... hit Pause then the number 2...

The test will start.... the red and green lights on the front of the machine will toggle back and forth.

When the test is complete (about 2hrs) either the green light will be lite or the red light will be lite... I'm sure you can guess what the results mean. Green=Good and Red=Bad... If it's red and you are still under warranty, I would contact someone at echostar to get your system replaced, because your system may die soon...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Jupiter,

also Pause+1 will do short (2 min) HDD test.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

You guys probably should not post diagnostic sequences on an open board, that's probably what got the HD Init killed on the 501. It's probably best to do a PM request for the procedure.

Just my $.02.


----------



## pwkpete (Apr 22, 2003)

Buggy? I'd love to have one that runs long enough to where I encounter a bug! 

I've had 3 since December, 2 hard drive failures and another internal hardware error, and my last one went on Sunday night. I'm ready to sell the replacement I get on ebay and be done with this mess.

I keep it on the top of a cabinet hidden, nothing above it. It doesn't get too warm. Surge suppressor on power cord as well. None of my other PC's or A/V equipment has ever flaked out.

Also according to the techs, pressing the power on the remote and the box does different things. Power on the box allows the unit to download programming info. I'm not sure what I believe from their "advanced" tech support anymore with all the wishy washy answers I get. Or lack of answers.

Any idea if they are ever going to support EDTV 480i/p widescreen on any of these units. The menus have been there for ages.... I've asked the 'techs' that quetion, I've gotten, "480i, 480P, EDTV? Whats that? Oh widescreen, you need HDTV for that..."..... $%#$%^$^


Ok done venting!

-P


----------



## Bugman (Dec 29, 2003)

I have had 5 PVR 501 / 508's in a years time. some more buggy than others. This last round i spoke to someone in Soria Cartwight's office (some kind of special CS i guess). And he suggested my dish may not be grounded (it wasnt and I knew it wasnt cause I asked when it was installed and they said it was "self grounding")they came out and grounded it and so far (1wk)it has worked fine.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2003)

I love the 508 but it recently crashed after 3 months. I bought it used on ebay and so no warrenty. I wanted to know if I can put a new HD in it from Frys but how would I format it.


----------



## beejaycee (Nov 1, 2003)

widget said:


> I love the 508 but it recently crashed after 3 months. I bought it used on ebay and so no warrenty. I wanted to know if I can put a new HD in it from Frys but how would I format it.


Theoretically, you _could_ put a new hard drive in it but you would probably do better getting the $1.99 warranty, waiting one month, and sending it back for a replacement.

If you are deadset on swapping the drive yourself, check out http://groups.yahoo.com/group/dishrip/ but it ain't gonna be simple (IMO).


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

widget said:


> I love the 508 but it recently crashed after 3 months. I bought it used on ebay and so no warrenty. I wanted to know if I can put a new HD in it from Frys but how would I format it.


Indeed -- there are a few people doing this, but it is not a trivial thing.

That being said... I am in need of a replacement case for my PVR501. If you would be interested in selling your broken unit fairly cheap, please send me an email or private message here. Thanks!

- John...


----------

